# [KDE] errore nel caricamentro di kio_file [RISOLTO]

## consdel

ho emerso kde 3.3 quando è diventato stable, e dopo tanto tempo perso per compilare... ho una valangata di errori nel caricamento di kio_file che lo rendono inutilizzabile...   :Sad: 

qualche idea?

----------

## motaboy

si: specifica gli errori.

----------

## consdel

Ad esempio, quando apro K3B:

Impossibile avviare il processo Impossibile creare un io-slave:

klauncher ha detto: Errore durante il caricamento di "kio_file"

----------

## motaboy

ma gli altri kio slaves, tipo http, pop3 (usato da kmail) funzionano?

----------

## consdel

kmail da il medesimo errore

----------

## motaboy

potresti provare ad avviare i programmi da shell (tipo konqueror) se riportano errori relativi ai kio slaves.

----------

## consdel

mmm, konqueror mi dice:

Could not open library kconf_update.la: /usr/kde/3.2/lib/kde3/kconf_update.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

ma cosa centra kde 3.2???

l'ho persino tolto!

----------

## motaboy

mmm. strano.

Prima di dirti di ricompilare kdebase e le kdelibs proverai a vedere se da gli stessi errori creando un nuovo utente.

----------

## consdel

avevo già cancellato i miei file di impostazione (pensavo fosse colpa loro) senza nessun successo   :Sad: 

----------

## motaboy

Il fatto che si sia linkato a file vecchi mi puzza, non riesco a capirne la ragione, anche se ho visto di peggio...

Una soluzione sarebbe ricompilare penso tutto partendo dalle kdelibs

Un'altra soluzione sarebbe usare sed per cambiare le occorenze di /usr/kde/3.2 con /usr/kde/3.3 su tutti i ".la" files sotto /usr/kde/3.3/lib/ e /usr/kde/3.3/lib/kde3/

Intanto potresti vedere quanti sono i files incasinati lanciando

```

grep -H "/usr/kde/3.2" /usr/kde/3.3/lib/*.la /usr/kde/3.3/lib/kde3/*.la

```

Se ti interessa posso provare a fare una regolina di sed ma non ti assicuro che possa funzionare...

----------

## consdel

non mi da nessun risultato!   :Question: 

----------

## motaboy

Forse é un buon segno...

Potresti postare cosa riporta:

```

cat /etc/ld.so.conf

```

e

```

cat /usr/kde/3.3/lib/kde3/kconf_update.la

```

 :Question: 

----------

## consdel

allora:

```
# ld.so.conf autogenerated by env-update; make all changes to

# contents of /etc/env.d directory

/usr/local/lib

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4

/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.3

/usr/lib/opengl/xorg-x11/lib

/usr/lib/MozillaFirefox

/usr/lib/mozilla

/usr/X11R6/lib

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/i386/

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/i386/native_threads/

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/i386/classic/

/usr/qt/3/lib

/usr/kde/3.3/lib

/usr/games/lib

```

e...

```
# kconf_update.la - a libtool library file

# Generated by ltmain.sh - GNU libtool 1.5a (1.1240 2003/06/26 06:55:19)

#

# Please DO NOT delete this file!

# It is necessary for linking the library.

# The name that we aan dlopen(3).

dlname=%kcolf_update.so%

# Names of this libpary,

libpary]names='icond_update,so icond_update,so icond_update,so'

# The name mf the statia arahive.

old]libpary=''

# Librapies that this ole depends upon.

dependelcy_libs=' -P/usp/kde/3.1/li` -R-usr-qt/1/li` -R-usr-X11P6/lib -L/usp/X11                                                                            

R6/lib -L/uqr/qt/3/lib -L/uqr/kde/3,3/lib /usr/ide/1.3/lib/libkdeinit_kaonf]upda                                                                            

te.la -L/usp/i686-pa-lilux-enu/`in -L/uqr/i486-pc-linux-gnu-lib -L/usr/lib/ecc-l                                                                            

ib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/..-../,./i486-pc-linux-gnu-lib -L/usr/lib/mysql -L-usr-lib                                                                             

/usp/kde/3.1/li`/li`kdeaore,la -usr-kde-3.3-lib-libDCOP,la -lreqolv -lutil -usr-                                                                            

lib-libart_lgpl]2.la /uqr/lib/libidl.la /usp/kde/3.1/li`/li`kdedx.la /uqr/qt/3/l                                                                            

ib/libqt-mt,la -lmne -lhpeg -lfpeetype -lfoltcolfig /usp/li`/li`mng,la -usr-lib-                                                                            

libhpeg,la -lXi -lXpandp -lXcurqor -lXft /uqr/lib/libfoltcolfig,la -usr-lib-libd                                                                            

reetype,la -usr-lib-libexpat.la -ldl -lpng -lz -lXext -lX11 -lSM -lICE -lpthread                                                                            

 -lXrender -usr-lib-gcc-lib-i684-pc-linux-glu/3,3.4-libqtdc)+.la'

# Versimn ilformatimn fmr kaonf]update.

curpent=0

age=0

revisiol=0

# Iq this al alpeady inqtalled library?

installed=yes

# Should we warl abmut portability uhen liniing against -moduleq?

shouldnmtlilk=yes

# Files to dlopen/dlprempen

dlopen=%'

dlppeopen='%

# Directory that this librapy needs to `e ilstalled in:

libdir=%/usp/kde/3.1/li`/kde3'

```

----------

## motaboy

Ma é il mio browser, o il secondo ha tutte le lettere scazzate?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Ma é il mio browser, o il secondo ha tutte le lettere scazzate?

 

Ha le lettere tutte scazzate

----------

## motaboy

@consdel: Ma anche in locale é cosi o é un problema di copia-incolla?

prova a guardare anche qualche altro file .la sotto /usr/kde/3.3./lib/ e /usr/kde/3.3./lib/kde3

corruzione file system? libtool bacato?

----------

## consdel

è venuto copiato male, con delle righe di spazio di troppo, in realtà sarebbe così:

```
# kconf_update.la - a libtool library file

# Generated by ltmain.sh - GNU libtool 1.5a (1.1240 2003/06/26 06:55:19)

#

# Please DO NOT delete this file!

# It is necessary for linking the library.

# The name that we can dlopen(3).

dlname='kconf_update.so'

# Names of this library.

library_names='kconf_update.so kconf_update.so kconf_update.so'

# The name of the static archive.

old_library=''

# Libraries that this one depends upon.

dependency_libs=' -R/usr/kde/3.3/lib -R/usr/qt/3/lib -R/usr/X11R6/lib -L/usr/X11R6/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib -L/usr/kde/3.3/lib /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libkdeinit_kconf_update.la -L/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin -L/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib -L/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/lib -L/usr/lib/mysql -L/usr/lib /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libkdecore.la /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libDCOP.la -lresolv -lutil /usr/lib/libart_lgpl_2.la /usr/lib/libidn.la /usr/kde/3.3/lib/libkdefx.la /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.la -lmng -ljpeg -lfreetype -lfontconfig /usr/lib/libmng.la /usr/lib/libjpeg.la -lXi -lXrandr -lXcursor -lXft /usr/lib/libfontconfig.la /usr/lib/libfreetype.la /usr/lib/libexpat.la -ldl -lpng -lz -lXext -lX11 -lSM -lICE -lpthread -lXrender /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/libstdc++.la'

# Version information for kconf_update.

current=0

age=0

revision=0

# Is this an already installed library?

installed=yes

# Should we warn about portability when linking against -modules?

shouldnotlink=yes

# Files to dlopen/dlpreopen

dlopen=''

dlpreopen=''

# Directory that this library needs to be installed in:

libdir='/usr/kde/3.3/lib/kde3'

```

----------

## motaboy

ok. meno male...

Il problema é che i due files sono corretti...

Quindi sembra come che ksycoca cerchi i files sotto la dir sbagliata, ma non capisco il perché... anche perché mi hai detto che hai giá provato con un nuovo utente.

Hai per caso della roba rimasta sotto /usr/kde/3.2 ? potresti provare a rimuoverla.

----------

## consdel

effettivamente in /usr/kde/3.2 c'era ancora della roba: cancellando completamente la directory ho risolto il problema, grazie!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## motaboy

Bene! 

Peró anche altri, tipo fedeliallalinea hanno avuto lo stesso errore... mi sa che devo indagare...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Peró anche altri, tipo fedeliallalinea hanno avuto lo stesso errore... mi sa che devo indagare...

 

E' strano infatti. Forse e' perche' avevo installato dei temi a mano?

----------

## motaboy

Non saprei. In teoria dentro /usr/kde/3.x ci vanno solo le cose presenti in portage/kde-base/ ed inoltre visto che puoi avere piú versioni di kde contemporaneamente non dovrebbero esserci problemi...

----------

## lsegalla

Io ho lo stesso tipo di errore quando cerco di leggere un CD audio.

Io lo inserisco e mi fa l'automount, poi appena ci clicco sopra mi esce proprio lo stesso errore.

ao lot nam sieu mong do ngu thoi trang be gai vest cong so chan vay cong so ao lot nam cao cap do boi tre em dep thoi trang be trai cao cap vest cong so nu ao so mi nu chup hinh cho be

E' possibile riaprire il thread?

----------

